# Looking for Pigeon puppets



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm directing the musical THE PRODUCERS - and I'm building a pigeon coop - but need to find about 6 pigeon puppets. Or stuffed pigeons.

Any ideas?

Please feel free to contact me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.thisplaceisazoo.com/products/pigeon.html


----------

